# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  Cần người xây dựng website

## xinhxinh513

site hiện tại của mình là startup.vn
mình muốn tìm ai có khả năng php để xây dựng site mới nội dung như trang http://www.booking.com/ chuyên để giới thiệu nhà hàng, khách sạn, du lịch...
có thể dùng open source.
ai có khả năng liên hệ:
email: [email protected]
skype:startup.vn

----------


## Tretholotomo1992

bác lập được web chưa? website hoạt động có tốt hok bác?

----------


## nguyenduong2402

từ tháng 2 đến h chắc web đang đưa vào vận hành rồi, chứ đợi đến bây h thì chủ top chắc kỹ tính quá (kỹ tính về giá đúng hơn)

----------


## hoangminh2016

cái này là thiên về lập trình đúng ko bác ???

----------

